# Favorite equine/human photo poses?



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

As someone who enjoys taking photos of friends and their horses but tends to run out of ideas I'd like some from you guys! What are your favorite poses you've seen in photos of people and their horses? Post pictures if you'd like as well!

So far here's a few of my fave poses in pics!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

*bump*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

you look like my friend Meredith, like its scary


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I really like the kids and horses. I like the nicer shots though. 

Like this one:








Awww!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Aww. The last one you posted ShutUpJoe is soo cute!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I should put links up for those....
1. Kids
2. http://www.theequinest.com/images/horse-kid-5.jpg

Since they are not my images....


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I love the second one you posted ShutUpJoe!!!!



Barn Buddies by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr



Baby sitter by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr



Gentle giants by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

This photo was taken by a stranger at an Arabian Horseshow I compteted at in this .spring, it's of me & my Arabian Stallion Spirit Thyme just after our Country Pleasure Driving class. She came up to me and I gave her my email, she sent me this pic, I LOVE it and had it printed and framed


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

I also love these ones, it's me and Hero ( he is my orphan baby that I bottle raised, 3 years old in these pix )


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll post a few. I wish I had more of kids with horses, those are always great


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Ooh, also, this is one of my all-time favorite owner/horse portraits of Debbie McDonald with Brentina  There's a whole series of these, but this one speaks to me.


----------

